# MAD MONKEY AND CHUNKY LOVE TOGETHER AGAIN!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

It's been a while since I been out with the "Mad Monkey", DKdiver (Dalton) on here, since hes been so busy runnin charters this summer, but he was takin a fun trip tuesday, and I couldnt resist the urge to play hookie. Man, sure glad I did!

Mark, a crazy cat from Jacksonville was visiting Dalton, and Walley , and Mike from MBT went.

Well, we got the hell beat out of us on the way out to the Massacheusettes. We had decided to go there since MArk hadnt got to dive over hthis way, and well...the Mass always produces!

When we finally got there, Mark and I were goin for the first drop. Well viz was great, with a lil particulate in the water, but no cloudiness, instead colbalt blue waters. When we got to about60 feet, it actually got brighter from the reflection of the sand, and fish were everywhere again!!! Woohoo!

I quicly line up a nice Black snapper and bust em one, and start puttinhim on the stringer, while I am, I had heard Mark shoot (there is a LOT more to that story, but ya just shoulda been there), and this dill weed (you have got to meet mark, you thought I was a longhaired scraggly roughneck before I cut my hair...) pushes ME outta the way, to get to MY stringer I had just hung back on the side a the wreck since he dint bring one down! By the way...Mark is a commercial fisherman, and ocasionally commercial spearfishes, and this guy is good, and ended up pushing me outta the way a LOT during that dive. :moon

I ended up gettin 1 AJ, and 3 black snapper on the stringer. On the way up, mark was already in the boat, at about 30 feet, a school of AJ came up to say goodby....well......one of em was of size, (I made mark cary my stringer up since he was so rude and loaded all them fish on it :grouphug ) so I popped him straight down thru the top of the head. He sat there at the end of my shaft and waited patiently while I did my safety stop! :clap SO when I got to the boat, I kust handed up my rope with the shaft on the end, and let them pull in the second AJ

So good dive...I got 5 nice fish to start! (Before anyone hencesayeth any meaneth thangs that deserveth them an ath woopin, Mike forgot his meds and said he wouldn't be able to dive, so bring him up some fish) Man! Lets see what the rest of the day brings!

DK and Wally took there dive, and Dalton came up with some fish too, although I lost count of all what everybody got and when. 

We went then drove to 2 other parts of the Mass, and gto in to more dives. On dive 2 I got 2 nice red snapper, and mark was tearin up fish too. 

On dive 3, I didnt see any fish I really wanted to shoot, other than one 15 to 20 poundsnapper that just would NOT come into range! I aptiently waited, picked up sand dollars, and just tried top be as inocent lookin as possible, but it wasnt happinin. He would show himself every now and then and thats it. :doh 

At one point during the dive, Dalton and I are both laying in the sand, eyeballin some black snapper, both of us about to make a shot on em. Well, I am being polite, and waitin for the Mad Monkey to shoot first. 20 seconds pass of him with one eye shut squintin down the barrel and I'm like WTF??? Finally he shoots and pops one in the noggin. Well on the boat I asked him what was up? HE was tryin to line 2 up at once to get em both in one shot!!!:letsdrink Now that woulda been sweet!

well........headed up slowly on that last dive, hatin to get outta the water. Got to about 25 feet, and up comes a school of respectable snapper...again to say goodby!

Well I look down, see the biggest one, line up, and BAM! thru the top of the head straight down again! He also, like the AJ, sat patiently at the end of my shaft while I made the rest of my accent. I handed my rope and shaft up to the boat, and they hauled it in!

SO total for the boat was I think 26 fish mixed bag, and Dalton grabbed on one of his dives the HUGEst shovelnose lobster I have EVER seen!

I gotta say I love that ridin rig I hooked my gun up with like the Hell Divers use. JoshH had posted a youtube link to it a while back on how to make one. Man it makes reloadin and stringin fish a breeze! No tangles ot nothin! Just make sure your gun is clipped to you when you shoot. :doh That, is again one of them stories ya had to been there. And another mark in the classic things of stupid things Ive done!:banghead (thanx for the save Mike!)

I personally shot 8 fish this trip, and what a great day! Had a good time Mad Monkey!

Heres the pics of mine...dont know if the other guys took any pics.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Clay great report and same with the pics.:letsparty Was that really at the Mass? oke


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job Clay! Glad to hear there were some fish dying this week. I finally met Dalton the other day. Seems like a nice guy, hope his business is doing well. 

Thats pretty slick you nailing those fish on your safety stop and not even having to string them, smooth operator.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice trip. I need to get back out. Seems like every chance I get the seas are 6-8 or bigger.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Clay and crew :bowdown What timeis that fish fry again ??


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shootin' guys!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty nice dude.

I'm wondering when I am going to make it into the water again....


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Smile clay doh:letsdrink, those are some nice fish


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, your fish have something growing out of their face!?:letsdrink


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, sounds like you guys busted up some fish out there. Glad I got a chance to read your post and see the pics. Those are some nice snapper you've got there. Good job to the divers out there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, we only got a few more days left to get some red snapper!

We'rein Destin right now, spent the weekend with our friends. I brought the filets of 3 red snappers, and a slab of AJ, grilled it all, and we ate like pigs last night! 

Gotta get more snapper before its over!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap



Very nice mess of fish mr. clay!!!!



The things growing out of the fish are zip ties. Thats how clay marks the fish he shot.......Just be close by when he's tagging HIS fish...oke



What was the water temp and depth on the dives?



P.S. Glad you and Linda made it to the party, we had a great time too!!



"til next year!!!:toast



Sea Ya, Reese


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hee hee Reese...just cuz I shot "your" Almaco out from under you....know you gotta watch me??? :moon Oh man....:letsdrink

Depths were 95, then I think 85, then 60 feet. My computer dosent show temps, but I get cold easy, and I only had my 3/2 mil, and was absolutely fine. Still no thermal cline since the storms stirred it up. So you cant use that excuse that its too cold yet Reese!

I would like to try and go get some snappers before it closes...bad!

I wonder how your spot to thewest is this time of year for snapper? Cuz we need to get 5 people on the boat and limit it!

And I promise not to put zipties in your fish!!! hee hee


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I have finally had a chance to get on the forum. Thanks for the post Clay. That is probably the best description of Mark I have heard in a long time. I hope we can get out for one more day before the 31st but we will see. I am going to have to send this thread to Jax.



Thanks guys for a great time! :bowdown It was great to limit on two species and come close to doing it on a third. I am glad there were so many blacks out there because it was awful to have to pull up and not shoot all of those "endangered" :looser red snapper. Yeah folks, they were everywhere. :banghead


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Had to jump on and get my fix for the week, looks like a nize trip. There will be plenty of fish to shoot besides them teriable tasting red snaps this winter. Rock Lob not tearin up the shovels yet? Cant wait to get down.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

You were missed buddy, having the whole crew together would have been a blast. We just were able to hit a one day weather window so I didn't call you. We still got the crapped kicked out of on the way out. They well be there next year though, even though they are so "endangered." You need to just execute the long term plan. :clap


----------

